
Nick Trefethen’s Masterclass on Complex Computing in Matlab and Chebfun - vo2maxer
https://www.newton.ac.uk/seminar/20191209100011001
======
vo2maxer
Complex Computing in MATLAB and Chebfun by Lloyd N. Trefethen, University of
Oxford, December 2019:
[http://people.maths.ox.ac.uk/trefethen/ini.pdf](http://people.maths.ox.ac.uk/trefethen/ini.pdf)

